# Episode 38 - The Purple People Eaters



## My Freemasonry (Sep 23, 2014)

Thankfully, Right Worshipful Censor Bob doesn't know what "Brony Cast" means
Bro. Chaplain can not only push Jason's buttons, but wires in new ones to press later
Widows and Past Masters Banquet becomes the Past Masters Roast
The wife of a candidate for our lodge wants to know why she can't join
Shamless plugging of another show - Your Mom's Mail Man
The Square and Compass waffle iron project is making progress
Singular circumstance: A candidate being investigating has to be told "we're not all this young"
/u/The_Past_Master tazing Jason may not be a joke, this is really happening
/u/JCMasonSquared gifts the After Lodge Crew a large-breed dog shock collar and some profound words
Grand Lodge overreach  - by /u/TikiJack
Handing out cards which brag about and invite others to join Freemasonry
Poking the bears
Move up nights - boon or bane?
Who should confer the degrees of Freemasonry?
The Progressive Line - friend or foe? Jason and Harlan clash again
Lodges that nickel and dime unnecessarily . . . like ours
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on Reddit
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------

